# '83 Ibanez Artist AM100



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, what are these worth?

It's aparently in excellent shape, with original case.

There was an '89 AM400 up here a little bit ago, care to tell me what you paid?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I've seen the occasional one selling in the 700-800 range. I don't know if they got it. They're nice guitars and you don't see them often but I doubt that even a mint one would get $1K.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I did a little more digging and these AM100s were only made in '83, available in '84.
It's black metallic paint, which apparently wasn't popular with the Artist crowd, so discontinued.

I actually heard back from the seller today and he's looking for $1650-3000.
Quite the spread on the value. Of course, lowballers will be ignored! lol
He also mentioned that it'll double next year, because it'll be 30 years old then. Ok.
He might still have it next year at those prices too.

I checked the Ibanez collectors site and there wasn't much to go on there.
The few posts that I've found were from '07, not much help.
No listings for one on Ebay, so not much to go on to counter this guy with a reasonable number.

Should I just walk away from this deal? I'm thinking so.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Update...

I just got an email back from the guy. 
I sent him a note about the going rate for these guitars.
I supplied him with a link that echos the exact numbers that hummingway quoted in this thread.

A fairly snotty email, in fact, stating that I don't know what I'm talking about, blah blah blah.
I didn't even make him an offer in my response, I merely told him what they run for and "good luck with the sale".
I also stated that, at that price, he'll still have it next year, so he can double the price then.

He said that if you don't have the $1250 for the guitar, yadda yadda.
Wait, what? I thought it was a minimum of $1650? That was pretty easy negotiations.

At $1250 it piqued my interest, but this guy's an asshat. He can keep it.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It's interesting but being rare doesn't make a guitar more valuable. I have a '78 Gibson GK55 of which they made 2000. Pretty good guitar and there are some collectors. If I put it up on Ebay it will probably get $1200. Problem is there's only a couple of fellows out there who think they're great and there's a whole lot of people who've never heard of them. I've read people say they're going to go up in price but I suspect 5 years from now they'll be worth about the same, maybe up a couple of hundred, maybe not. I might be wrong but I've seen this a lot with guitars that just aren't amongst those that pique peoples interest. It doesn't mean they're not good guitars but they will never get the big bucks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is there a pic in his ad? I owned one of these Ibanez Musicians back in the 80s and I remember it being a good guitar. Just wondering if his is similar? Mine was a natural wood finish though, not black.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks hummingway.

I just found it funny how your estimate jived exactly with another that I found on the web.
After giving the guy the link and the feedback that I got, he jumped all over me, then drops the price by $400.

He's since sent me another email knocking me for not being able to take the honesty he was conveying.
Apparently, the link and info I supplied him with was my opinion. Actually neither were.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Like you wrote, he'll have a year from now and maybe he'll come to terms with reality. Maybe not. He sounds a bit like a con artist hoping to get someone gullible enough to accept his appraisal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a pic...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe that these are the same as other AS models, 
it just has the pickguard and it's painted, rather than a trans burst.

The model was only offered for one year because guys looking for these were/are going for the trans bursts.

I've actually pulled this guitar, or something similar off of The Soo buy and sell,
and one in Toronto. I can't be sure that they are all the same guitar though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh well, looks like we're done.

I told him to keep it and the attitude.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Hey guys, what are these worth?
> 
> It's aparently in excellent shape, with original case.
> 
> There was an '89 AM400 up here a little bit ago, care to tell me what you paid?


Hey Dave,

I'm the guy who recently got the AM400 and I paid $950 for it. These are very sought after models and fetch up to $1600 on eBay when they appear, which isn't very often. The guy selling the AM100 sounds like a real piece of work. Sounds like you made the right decision telling him to take a hike. I'll never understand people with that kind of attitude. Anyway, good luck in your search.

Don


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you can find one at a decent price, they are a close alternative to the Gibson ES339.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, I'd forgotten who snagged that one BigD.

I believe that it's the one on the right Robert.

They only ran them for a year, not that popular amongst that crowd.
I tried to tell the guy that, most guys are/were looking for the fancier trans bursts.

When I saw the guitar, that's the first thing that I thought of, 339.

I got the bluebook value from Scott here and on TGP,
they top out at $700-800. I would have considered up a grand if it was a 10 out of 10,
as he claimed it to be. To me, a 10 out of 10 is unplayed, or brand new.

One of my last emails, I told him that "I wouldn't buy a bucket of water off of you if I was on fire".
He still sent me another response after that. Yeesh.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

this looks like a decent buy

Ibanez Artist AM75 Super Nice small 355 style made in Japan - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got an 83 AM 205 which was originally one of the more expensive models in that series. Very hard to find and almost never in mint condition. The last few I saw were going for $1800 to $2300. He's way way out of line asking that much for for an AM 100.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> this looks like a decent buy
> 
> Ibanez Artist AM75 Super Nice small 355 style made in Japan - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.



Actually these guitars are considered vintage stuff. It probably would go for twice that much if he hadn't screwed up the nut and headstock and it had original pups and bridge. Given what he's done to it $600 or less seems about right.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> If you can find one at a decent price, they are a close alternative to the Gibson ES339.



Better. In fact they are a major cut above the 339 both in build quality and materials used. I've always looked at it the other way around. Since Ibanez was the first to introduce this downsized 335 design well over 20 years before Gibson claims to have come up with it I'm pretty sure this may be an instance of the first time in history that Gibson actually copied Ibanez instead of the other way around. When I compare the dimensional measurements of the 339 to my AM 205 they are exact. Not even a single minute variation except for the taper of the horns. I just can't see that being an accident on Gibsons part.

IBANEZ AM 205









GIBSON ES 339


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Update...
> 
> I just got an email back from the guy.
> I sent him a note about the going rate for these guitars.
> ...


So you get 10 friends to offer him $900.00 a few hours apart, then later the same day, offer him $1000.00.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! That guitar is still listed too.

I actually saw a thread started on TGP about the exact model.
I checked it, and it's this same guy looking for a evaluation on it, huh.
He tore a strip off of me saying that he'd talked to appraisers and collectors,
yet two days after our run in, he joins TGP for info, what a tool.
If he googles the model number, this thread will come up and I hope he sees it now.

I saved the last email that compiled all but my last response to him, I'll make another post and show it.

Scott here and Jeffwith1f gave me corresponding values on this guitar, $800 mint.
He said the it was 10 out of 10, which in my books is new, or unplayed,
yet in the TGP thread, it has light pick marks on the pickguard.
Nothing in my books, but that's not a 10 out of 10 either.
Even some new guitars aren't a ten out of ten.

Beachbum, your guitar is fantastic.
That was another thing I tried to tell him, 
was that your guitar is what guys are looking for if they are seeking these out.
A burst with a transparent finish. His is painted. 
They only lasted for one year in production because of that reason also. 
He took that as me calling his guitar undesirable, oy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Here's the email...*

Here's my introductory message...


Hello! The following is a reply to your "1983 IBANEZ ARTIST AM100" Ad on Kijiji: 



 Hey there, what are you looking to get for this guitar? I'd be interested at a reasonable price. Let me know, thanks. 






This was his first reply, nice range...

Its a collectors item Its worth between $1650.00-$3000.00 today but next year the value will double cause it will be the 30th aniversary. . Now make an offer with those facts. If its a low-ball offer dont waste my time. Thank you.

Still polite, I told him about the value...


Hi Joseph, thanks for the quick reply. Well we seem to be on two different levels as to the evaluation of that guitar. Yes, it's a rare guitar, due to the fact that they aren't that desirable with the crowd that wants these guitars. If someone now, or in 1984 is/was looking for an Artist, they wanted the fancy tops on them. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful guitar. You just wont be happy with my offer, or the real value. Here's a recent link... Electric Guitars: Ibanez 1983 artist am 100, auction market, mint condition That's also the price that I was quoted from some Ibanez aficionados that I'm in contact with. Sorry man, it's a soft market for one thing, but on a good day, it's worth around a grand, tops. I wont insult you with an offer, just a heads up to the value of the guitar. It seems that you'll still have it next year, at the price you're asking, so then you'll be able to double it. Good luck with the sale.


Here's where he started to get under my skin...

I am not some snot nosed kid that woke up one day and said hey I gonna get thousands of dollars for this so I can buy lots of beer. I have been studying the market for years and I have educated myself on how rare it is on how desirable it is and how unique it is and most of all how RARE it is. Please do not take anything say here personal.You are not a certified apraiser are you ? So not to be rude but your idea of the value means absolutely nothing. I was told by Ibanez collectors and several other collectors and appraisers that are certified what it is worth and how much it will be worth next year cause it will be the 30th anyversary. I get 100's of people reply thinking they can appraise it or know the value but have never seen it or heard it and are in no way certified to be able to appraise anything. With that said I hope you can understand how and why I am responding this way. So now if you dont have $1250.00 cash for this guitar that is so undesirable that gets 100's of responses a day trying to low-ball a collectors item then please refrain from any offers or input thank you.


So, I started to shoot back...

I'm not a snot nosed kid either and I'd appreciate it if you lose the attitiude. I have and have bought several highend musical items, it's a buyers market right now and has been for a few years. I do have the cash to buy the guitar.What happened to the initial minimum $1650? If you'd read my email, I didn't make an offer at all. I wouldn't offer you a third less of what you were asking. As I told you in the last email, good luck with the sale. ps. You don't have to be an asshat to get your point across. 

He just kept fueling the fire now...

WOW you cant read can you my initial response was that its worth $1650.00 to $3000.00 . I do not have an attitude I even typed dont take it personaly.You may have puirchased and sold sevral guitars But you know and I know Its worth alot more than what you or anyone else says its worth. I was not an asshat its just that you cannot handle honesty. You actualy believe that you are allowed to give an oppinion but no one is allowed to respond to it. That in istself proves my point. I dont need your money I am in no hurry to sell. Attitudes are created by people who honestly believe their oppinion is the only oppinion. So with that said thank you and have a nice day.

Now I'm pissed...

Yes, I can read. I can also assemble a coherent sentence. Your first response after I asked what you wanted to get out of the guitar was $*1650-3000*. NOT $1250. I might have thought about buying it then if you'd been clearer with your response. I supplied you with a link and looked into the price with people that know. Why would your sources be valid and mine aren't? It wasn't my opinion.Anyways, I'm done with you. 

He kept on at it...

For you're records sir. I true appraiser will not post a value on any website because people like yourself will look online and say hey this guy says its worth $1000.00 . The real collectors and appraisers told me they would never post an amount online because that would cut there own throat. the value changes and a collector if he or she wants it enough they usualy pay more than is displayed anywhere and keep it very confidential. You looked online saw one response and assumed that was the value even tho the person that said it was worth $1000.00 is admitedly by there own admition not a certified appraiser. Now with the facts being said if you are a collector like you say you are you would have known this and understood why " WE ' the ones that have the item in our possesion will always get very near to what we are asking for because we have what they want. Now with that said I am gonna have a nice day. Thank you. 

Now I don't care what he thinks...

For your (not with an apostrophe) records, I got my information from collectors.The link I provided was only to back up that value. Do you think that I'm pulling these numbers out of my ass here.Do you think that I wouldn't look into the value of a guitar that I'm looking at? Just because something's rare, doesn't mean that it's valuable. The top end of what I quoted, not offered you, was fairly close to what you came back to me at $1250.If you would have started there, instead of trying to show me how big a collector you are,and that I know nothing, we might have made a deal. If you treat every buyer like this, you will indeed be holding onto it, for a long time. Right now, I wouldn't buy a bucket of water off of you if I was on fire. You have yourself a good day. 

Now he's kind of back pedalling, maybe trying to save an already blown sale...

You are correct about even if it is rare it may not be worth alot but even if it is Rare there is a good chance it is worth alot more than what some people offer because THEY want a good deal on it and will say or do anything to get it for less am I not correct ? You are the one that reacted all bent out of shape. I have not treated anyone in this way because they did not reply like you did. Coming across Like you had the right answer and I am going to be very disapointed with the real value. You asked me a question I did not say I want $1650.00 at no time in any response. What I said was that its worth between $1650.00 and $3000.00 and I clealry said with that information make me an offer and I said if its a lowball offer don't bother. You get all bent out of shape say I am insulting you thecommence to correct typos when you clearly have mispelled words in your responses. So to sum it all up we made typos you Sir for some reason did not like my response because of miss comunications then resorted to TELLING me how I am supposed to respond. So me being a human being as yourself responded in a derogative way just like you did. Now with that said. We can either put it behind us like adults or continue to throw insults back and forth till one of us blocks the other one lol. I am serious tho I have had many so called appraisals done by legit and not so legit appraisers . I have had several people say its worth between $1350.00 to $2000.00 also some saying its worth $1650.00- $3000.00 and some say its worth $1000.00 some say $1250.00. So what I did was average it out so I am not too high and not to low. I think for a mint condition 10 out of 10 1983 Ibanez Artist AM100 with original custom fit hardshell case $1250.00 is a great deal.

The end.

I actually reponded to him one last time but I don't recall that much about it,
I was pretty steamed by then.

btw, I didn't doctor his replies at all, that's how he sent them. 
 
Also, if you noticed, I didn't make him a single offer throughout any of the messages.



 Hello! The following is a reply to your "1983 IBANEZ ARTIST AM100" Ad on Kijiji: 


 Hey there, what are you looking to get for this guitar? I'd be interested at a reasonable price. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this the guy

sent him an email because i seen one sell on ebay for 650.00 a few months back and he tore a strip off me...


http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ECTORS-ITEM-CLASSIC-IBANEZ-W0QQAdIdZ369557969


\*FIRST COME FIRST SERVED. FIRST PERSON HERE WITH $1000.00 CASH TAKES IT HOME.ONLY TILL EASTER MONDAY.**EXTREMELY RARE COLLECTORS ITEM 1983 IBANEZ ARTIST AM100 HOLLOW BODY SEMI-ACOUSTIC ELECTRIC GUITAR.*
*SERIAL NUM. D830766.*
*ITS IN PRESTINE CONDITION 10 OUT OF 10. NOT A MARK ON IT. ITS BLACK METALIC. COMES WITH CUSTOM HARDSHELL CASE. **YOU CAN LOOK HIGH AND LOW YOU WON'T FIND ONE ANYWHERE.*
*WILL ONLY RESPOND TO " REAL" OFFERS SO DON'T WASTE MY TIME WITH LOW-BALL OFFERS.*


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is his local ad...

1983 IBANEZ ARTIST AM100 W/ HARDSHELL CASE. - Sudbury Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury Canada.

Same guy.

He seems to think that I offered him a grand for it, I didn't.
I followed him through TGP, to Ibanez collectors forum where he was directed.
He got busted there for using pics that weren't his.
He said that his pics were too big to upload, so he pulled them off the net.

I might have given him a thousand for it that day, but my bubble had been bursted. 8)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Beachbum, your guitar is fantastic.
> That was another thing I tried to tell him,
> was that your guitar is what guys are looking for if they are seeking these out.
> A burst with a transparent finish. His is painted.
> ...



Correct. And, his contention that the guitar will double in value when it becomes 30 years old is absurd. According to George Gruhn the strict definition of "vintage" is as follows 1. That the guitar is at least 25 years old. 2. That it has widespread popularity among collectors and the public at large. 3. That it is recognized as being of better quality than currently produced models.

In actuality there is more than one vintage electric guitar market. There is the American "Golden Age" market which is made up primarily of Gibson, Fender, and Gretsch guitars that were made from the late 50s to the mid 60s. There is the American market that includes guitars that are simply made in the U.S.A and are over 25 years old. And then there is the Japanese vintage market that includes several brands made during what I like to call the Japanese "Golden Age" which ran from the late 70s through the 80's. I'm a huge fan of the Japanese "Golden Age" guitars and they are a large and lucrative market. In fact I believe them to be better guitars than any made here in America of any age which unfortunately creates somewhat of a problem for some vintage Japanese models since high end Japanese guitars never did suffer a loss of quality over the years that American guitars did. While with the Ibanez AM series the reissues are not of the quality that the vintage models are some of the other Japanese vintage guitars find themselves in the position of having to compete with their own reissues that are being built to the same quality standards. Cases in point would be the Yamaha SA 2200 and the Ibanez JSM 100. It's just that the Japanese companies have continued to hold the same high quality standards throughout the production life span of their guitars. In other words the new ones are being made every bit as good as the old ones. Never the less the Japanese vintage market has not yet reached the mass popularity of it's American counterpart. At least not here in America anyway. Evidently this seller has not quite figured that one out yet.

Further, the $1800 to $2300 ebay "buy it now" prices I quoted on mine were from several years ago. A big problem for many of the less knowledgeable sellers these days is that they've still got their heads stuck on what their guitars were worth when times were a whole lot better than they are now. Just like real estate and almost everything else, today is not a good time to be a seller.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*ibanez*

SULPHUR , i have had a similar dialogue with him...he last email was pretty abusive. I sent him this link, one on ebay sold in March 6 -12 for 800.00 and one bid, would not call that much of a demand for that guitar..he thinks he has a real treasure for some reason.. i really dont consider this guitar extremely rare, `more like somewhat rare...he just does not get it and never will...the value between 1650- 3000 is something he just pulled out of his hat.. for one thing thats too wide a spread for just one model.. when you get over the 2,000 mark there are just too many high end guitars too choose from.. do you want a Ibanez AM-100 or do you want a Gretsch White Falcon, get what i am saying.. he never will, his head is in the clouds.. I told him to list his guitar on ebay and it will determine what people want to pay for it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good info and perspective BB, thanks.

Yes Rick, this guy was looking to cash in on someone that didn't have a clue.
It's a bit tough to try and pull the wool over someones eyes when they have the internet in front of them to research the item.

At least he listed a price now, something closer to reality.
Buy now, or it'll double next year! lol


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I sent him a Link to the last one that sold on Ebay, he told me the last one sold was 2006 for 1300 ..which is another one of his lies, the last one i see sold was March 6/ 12

If you look it had only 1 bid for 800.00, and to my surprise, the counter at the bottom says 8 people looked at it.. if thats accurate, then the guitar is by far not sought after by anybody including collectors..

I could put an old pair of socks on there and get more views...lol

here is the link

Ibanez Artist Guitar 1983 AM-100 | eBay


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Our buddy told me that he was getting a hundred emails a day about that guitar.

He must be consistent in his treatment of possible buyers if he's still got it up for sale.

Yep, that link says a lot, eight views and one bid.


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

*1983 Ibanez artist am 100*

Good day everyone. I am the person in question selling the 1983 Ibanez artist Stagemaster AM 100. I just wanted to reply to the yada yada with some truth regarding the guitar. I said first or all that I was told by sevral different people the value anywhere from $1650.00 to $3000.00 I also said I was told thats its worth $1000.00 but in this market I would probably get $700.00 to $800.00, then I was told by a few others thats its worth $1300.00 to $1500.00 and to not sell it less than $1200.00. But for some reason the ones trashing forget to mention this in the statements on this forum.So many half stories lol. For example.first of all you told me you saw one sell for $600.00 on ebay then I asked for a link because anyone can say anything right ? you could not provide me with a link. the you told me that you knew how much it was worth and offered me $600.00 for it said you would pay no more. I replied and said thank you but thats way to low. you continued to send emails saying everyone on all the forums said its worth no more than $600.00 to $700.00. I replied by saying show me the proof send me a link. Then you repeated the same" yada yada " like you put it and could not produce any facts or any links to prove what you where saying. Then after swearing up and down it was worth no more than the majic number $600.00 You finaly show me a link that shows one selling for .... wait for $800.00 now is that $600.00 Like you said ? or is it $700.00 ? NO its $800.00. With that said I said her you just proved to me you were telling lies. So I then told you to quit wasting my time but you insisted on continuing to say garbage but could not provide me with any links to confirm one sold for $600.00. Then I told you cause I felt you were full of macaroni if you dont have $1250.00 dont waste my time. Never in a million years did I expect to get $1250.00. With that said maybe The truth shall set you FREE. hwopv. P.S I would have accepted $850.00 for the guitar but you didnt offer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

posesr_99 said:


> Good day everyone. I am the person in question selling the 1983 Ibanez artist Stagemaster AM 100. I just wanted to reply to the yada yada with some truth regarding the guitar. I said first or all that I was told by sevral different people the value anywhere from $1650.00 to $3000.00 I also said I was told thats its worth $1000.00 but in this market I would probably get $700.00 to $800.00, then I was told by a few others thats its worth $1300.00 to $1500.00 and to not sell it less than $1200.00. But for some reason the ones trashing forget to mention this in the statements on this forum.So many half stories lol. For example.first of all you told me you saw one sell for $600.00 on ebay then I asked for a link because anyone can say anything right ? you could not provide me with a link. the you told me that you knew how much it was worth and offered me $600.00 for it said you would pay no more. I replied and said thank you but thats way to low. you continued to send emails saying everyone on all the forums said its worth no more than $600.00 to $700.00. I replied by saying show me the proof send me a link. Then you repeated the same" yada yada " like you put it and could not produce any facts or any links to prove what you where saying. Then after swearing up and down it was worth no more than the majic number $600.00 You finaly show me a link that shows one selling for .... wait for $800.00 now is that $600.00 Like you said ? or is it $700.00 ? NO its $800.00. With that said I said her you just proved to me you were telling lies. So I then told you to quit wasting my time but you insisted on continuing to say garbage but could not provide me with any links to confirm one sold for $600.00. Then I told you cause I felt you were full of macaroni if you dont have $1250.00 dont waste my time. Never in a million years did I expect to get $1250.00. With that said maybe The truth shall set you FREE. hwopv. P.S I would have accepted $850.00 for the guitar but you didnt offer.


It has been said here, and most likely a thousand other places a thousand times. Guitars, cars, whistles.... are worth what the next guy is willing to pay. This is why eBay is a fairly good indicator of price trends on certain items. Because it caters to such a wide audience and if its a desirable item and you get several people bidding on it, you will get an idea of where they will sell. With items that are fairly rare you never know where they might go. You can àsk`anything you want. If it sits there on kijiji or eBay or here for month on end and nobody is looking, you are priced too high. Everything will sell, at the right price.

Pricing guides like the Blue Book etc are just that, guides. They give the seller a general idea of the value but the actual selling price can differ greatly sometimes up or down. Usually based on how much interest there is and how bad somebody needs the money.

I used to collect Rockman gear for many years, still get the odd piece. But I have a Rockman XP212 which I paid $1000 for about 12 years ago. There were maybe 20 of them made and only about 4-5 of them known to be around right now. There is a huge Rockman freak crowd out there and most would kill to have one. But at what price. Had a guy pop up about 2 years ago that pulled one out of his closet in like new condition. He listed that all over the internet. eBay as well. Wanted about $5000 for it. Not going to happen. 

The Heritage Gary Moore (The one supposedly made for Moore) that was scooped up several years back and has been sitting on that guitar adoptions website ever since for $5000. Not going to happen. So you can ask whatever you want. The market is going to decide what it sells for in most cases


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. That's what I was doing weighing the price range.but to get people saying anything then they cant back it up thats big red flags. I even posted on a couple of sites if anyone has facts to back it up I would adjust my price accordingly. Its like Joe blow down the street is selling a brand new cadilac and joe macaroni say her i saw them for sale for $2000.00 does it means its the truth ? or should the person selling demand proof before getting taken ?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

posesr_99 said:


> Thank you. That's what I was doing weighing the price range.but to get people saying anything then they cant back it up thats big red flags. I even posted on a couple of sites if anyone has facts to back it up I would adjust my price accordingly. Its like Joe blow down the street is selling a brand new cadilac and joe macaroni say her i saw them for sale for $2000.00 does it means its the truth ? or should the person selling demand proof before getting taken ?


I have always maintained that a seller should do as much research as possible if they are selling something that they really don`t know the worth. Estimates given by people that don`t know much more are not really good to you. Forums like this would help. If you came on here and asked what that guitar was worth we would have given you a pretty good idea based on the amount of knowledge here. At least got you in the ballpark.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

This one on ebay Ibanez Artist Guitar 1983 AM-100 | eBay

is a good indicator of what the guitar is worth at this time, you may get 50.00 more especially from somebody local, 50.00 more would not be a deal breaker for somebody that really wanted a guitar like that, but 1,000.00 would be a real stretch..

You asking price was all over the place, there was never once in a email or post you said.. my bottom line is 850.00 maybe if you had said that the guitar would be gone by now, and i think when you had the guitar listed at 1250.00 if somebody would have offered 850.00 would would have considered that a low ball offer and sent one of your nasty emails back. I think over time you might be coming too your senses that, the guitar is not sought after and not as valuable as you think..850.00 you are now in the ballpark





> it means its the truth ? or should the person selling demand proof before getting taken ?


Its like GuitarCanada says, you can ask any price you want too, it's your responsibility too do the research and list the guitar at a reasonable price " if YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT SELLING IT"

It not the responsibility of the buyer too show proof of an offer he offers too you.You have the freedom too say " No Thanks..and you also have the freedom to counter the offer..this is how the system works , you seem to have it a bit backwards


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry Rick but you never asked did you ? all you did was repeat yourself saying it was worth $600.00.You can't deny it. I wont get into a pissing contest with you but you never made an offer higher than $600.00 and outirght lied.That was a lowball offer.your own link proved it.The link confirmed it sold for $800.00 not $600.00 like you said over and over and over and over again. Then I even politely asked you to leave me alone and you continued. You even said that I said one sold for $1300.00 I never said that I said one sold for 750.00 euros in 2006. Next time dont try to come accross as a know it all and maybe start with HONESTY and I would Have entertained offers.. Thank you .


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

posesr_99 said:


> Thank you. That's what I was doing weighing the price range.but to get people saying anything then they cant back it up thats big red flags. I even posted on a couple of sites if anyone has facts to back it up I would adjust my price accordingly. Its like Joe blow down the street is selling a brand new cadilac and joe macaroni say her i saw them for sale for $2000.00 does it means its the truth ? or should the person selling demand proof before getting taken ?


I guess you've gotten your price then? That would be backing up your appraisal that's for sure. If you haven't then perhaps there's a reason?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I never offered you anything, because i was never interested in the guitar at all, when i emailed you had the selling price at 1250.00 i just wanted to show you what the real price was on Ebay. I was saying 700.00 to 800.00 and you kept mentioning the one in the UK that sold for 1300.00 Euro ( which there was no link to) You never wanted to hear the 700.00 to 800.00 Value, you had your own ideas.

There was a guy here that was really interested in your guitar, but i think you turned him off, with your game playing.. If you want to sell a guitar, dont expect the buyer to do the research for you.. it up to you to do that, get a realistic asking price.. then you wont turn off any buyers really interested in the guitar..


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have had offers alot higher than $600.00. actually its on ebay cause its a larger market and When I first posted it on ebay it was sold for $1000.00 in less than one day of posting but he changed his mind because he didnt know it would cost over $250.00 plus insurance to ship. I could have said to bad you won the bid you have to buy it but I agreed to cancel the deal even tho my ad clearly says buyer is responsible for all shipping and insurance costs. and also there are 176 viewers and 23 watchers. So I reposted the ad. go to ebay.com not ca and see for yourself.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

just for interest sake when did you sell it on ebay.. what was the date.. ok did a search and see your guitar on there, previously, and new listing, see you have a couple offers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

posesr_99 said:


> I have had offers alot higher than $600.00. actually its on ebay cause its a larger market and When I first posted it on ebay it was sold for $1000.00 in less than one day of posting but he changed his mind because he didnt know it would cost over $250.00 plus insurance to ship. I could have said to bad you won the bid you have to buy it but I agreed to cancel the deal even tho my ad clearly says buyer is responsible for all shipping and insurance costs. and also there are 176 viewers and 23 watchers. So I reposted the ad. go to ebay.com not ca and see for yourself.


You may very well get it. It`s all about supply and demand. Lots of demand and little supply is good for sellers. But as mentioned somewhere here. As the seller you had better know your prices. If you depend on a buyer to tell you what its worth you can almost always count on getting less for it.


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL again dude I have no idea why you keep saying $1300.00 now euros lol I said 750.00 euros. See all I ever asked is where you got your info but you could never show me so I took your info as fabricated because I am not used to random people coming out of the woodwork and volunteering to help you to sell something. I have come across alot of opinionated people that honestly assume there opinion is valid and only there opinion is valid. Because if you think Life is like that when everyone that offers information has good intentions you sir are more delusional then any implications you have made towards me. I actually had a great conversation with the other person that started off on the wrong foot. He told me about his guitars and I told him about my guitars and then agreed to keep in touch about the sale of the guitar. plus you implied that only a couple of people responded to my add and only 2 bids where made. When infact I said to someone else in here that I had received over a hundred offers and that for some reason got turned into 100 a day lol. You see I had it posted twice on kijiji first in Sudbury kijiji and also in Toronto kijiji. Now I must go watch the playoffs.


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

hey rick just for the record is this you ?
 ? * because Rick remember you just said you never made an offer cause you never wanted the guitar*. 

[h=3]Reply to your "COLLECTORS ITEM CLASSIC IBANEZ" Ad on Kijiji[/h] 


FROM: 


TO: 


 Message flagged 
Saturday, April 7, 2012 4:31:52 PM


Hello! The following is a reply to your "COLLECTORS ITEM CLASSIC IBANEZ" Ad on Kijiji: 



*From:* these sell on ebay for 600.00 so that what i would give you.. if u wanna sell sometime next week


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow he just went from 1,000 to 1500.00 on ebay...well like we said you can ask anything you like..guess you took it serious..lol


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

You see Rick I just proved you to be quite the liar and you ignored it. I hope its not a mental issue. Anyway I am done with you because you lied and won't even try to deny it and still think you carry some weight lol.


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for all the help Guitar Canada. I did not know about your site before had i known I would have came here first for advice. But I did inquire about the guitar on Ibanez Collectors world site before trying to sell you can see my post there " 1983 Ibanez Artist AM100.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

posesr_99 said:


> Thank you for all the help Guitar Canada. I did not know about your site before had i known I would have came here first for advice. But I did inquire about the guitar on Ibanez Collectors world site before trying to sell you can see my post there " 1983 Ibanez Artist AM100.


Good luck with the sale


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> You see Rick I just proved you to be quite the liar and you ignored it. I hope its not a mental issue. Anyway I am done with you because you lied and won't even try to deny it and still think you carry some weight lol.


I would answer your question but every-time i do it doesn't satisfy you,, i do carry some weight, about 227lbs worth..lol


----------



## posesr_99 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Try not to turn this thread into a one on one battle guys. Also please don't post anyone's email address up without permission. More for the fact that spam bots pick them up and people get unwanted junk mail


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Try not to turn this thread into a one on one battle guys. Also ease don't post anyone's email address up without permission. More for the fact that spam bots pick them up and people get unwanted junk mail



I agree, and i don`t want to have to change my email again,because of spam. so let get rid of it.. thanks


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Were you refering to me when you sadi we talked about our guitars and were to keep in touch?
I don't think so.

Our messages are on the other page. 

I wouldn't have given you three cents after your first couple of messages.
Then it went downhill from there.

You went onto the Gear Page, two days after our encounter, then onto Ibanez Collectors Forum.
I thought that you had all your information? Why go to these forums afterwards?
Now you're here, yay!


----------

